

Saying “Do no evil” excludes you from any serious conversation about Google   - tszming
http://lists.canonical.org/pipermail/kragen-tol/2011-August/000936.html

======
kragen
This started as a couple of HN comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889133>

